# New One For Me... Stowa Seatime



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A mate was kind enough to send me this one last week... Ive been up to my eyeballs in plans for my UK trip and been lazy in posting... anyway... I give you... {fanfare}.... The Stowa Seatime. In reality theres not much to be said about this one thats not been said elsewhere... suffice to say, its a solid chunk and everyone whos seen it loves the look and heft of it - all to a tee agree its brilliant value for money. Great design and build quality too - its a Fricker / Schauer production so thats expected... One bizarre thing I noticed is that the case is beadblasted which is strange cos the bracelet is brushed, but it works in the metal...  the braclet is a tight fit and uses screw bars for its head attactment, just how we like it. The ETA 2824 movt, of course, keeps great time. Ive got a great strap coming for this but its not turned up yet..







anyway, I hope you like...


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Another beauty Jon! Well done.

This one is nice. Has the proper seconds hand, not the thick red one


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

An IWC and a Stowa? You're having a good week! Lovely watches.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Guys!

This one has killer lume as well...


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

Well done Jon, those Stowa are great value - a lot of watch for the money


















Alan


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice one Jon


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Very nice! I keep being tempted by those, but really don't know if they're too big for my wrist.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Alan, youre dead right mate - for 1000USD these are a lot of watch for the dosh... amazing really.

Hipster - Cheers m8!

Dave - yes its a big watch - theres no doubt about that - but its got a solid and wide bracelet so its fits pretty well. Ive a 7 3/4" wrist, if that helps...


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Jon

Congrats on the new (yes another one) watch.

I have soooooooo many times looked at these Stowa watches...

...but I have an problem with the numbers on any divers watch, I prefer the blobs (I suppose indices is the correct WIS term) on a divers watch.

I wish Jorg would put the pro-diver dial in the seatime and then I would buy it.!

Taking nothing away this is a solid chunk of watch.

Also did not realise that the case and bracelet were finished differently.??

Thanks for the photos.!

deano


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Deano, I wouldnt be suprised if you asked wether he actually would do that dial swap for you.... he seems pretty ameanable to building custom watches for customers...









What I would say about this watch is that I see it as a kinda poor mans Panerai... its has the looks with the numbers on the dial and great lume, but is not a chinse copy or homage which makes it all the better imho - Its a great watch in its own right etc.

These looks amazing on vinatge leather... sadly it has 22mm lugs rather than my preferred 24mm...







ive so many 24mm straps now


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

JonW said:


> Deano, I wouldnt be suprised if you asked wether he actually would do that dial swap for you.... he seems pretty ameanable to building custom watches for customers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case I may give Jorg a call and see if this can be done.

As for a vintage 22mm I have just the one ready for it.!

Thanks for the info on this.

deano


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

always worth an ask









heres mine on the strap ive ordered... taken by the previous owner:


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

JonW said:


> Deano, I wouldnt be suprised if you asked wether he actually would do that dial swap for you.... he seems pretty ameanable to building custom watches for customers...


Hi Jon

Just spoke with Stowa and unfortunately the prodiver dial does not fit the seatime. Althought the cases are the same 42mm, the height is different, which is the factor.

D'oh.!

Back to the diver drawing board.!

deano


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Jon, great photo's again.









What's next?


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Again a very nice watch, how do you decide which to wear of these beauties







As for the strap choice, really like the leather option


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Deano - Ahhh.... sorry mate









Alan - Thanks mate! I dunno.... Id still like an SD... but I think I will go vintage...







what I should be doing is selling off more stuff I think.... 
















Ron - nice one!

Phil - Cheers, er... I usually wear the new one and then get bored of it and file it in the safe...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Jon i hate you,is there a quality watch you havent owned


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Andy - er, yeah... plenty
















Ive still not tried the very expensive brands like JLC, Patek etc - luckily most of them dont sell things i want... but then 2 years ago all I liked was Accutrons and the odd auto, I didnt really understand the call of quartz.... It seems the stuff you didnt like 6-12mths back comes round to you eventually


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Fantastic watch

I've been saving for a Nomos since the summer.But the Stowa range really catches my eye.

It's a good watch by any standards,but for the money it's amazing...wear it well


----------

